# Need help finding this part



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm looking for the rear dash mat or carpet for my 66 GTO. I'm not even sure what the original looked like. Right now I have a shaggy carpet or some crap that was put in there. I looked on yearone but couldn't find anything.

X


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

X, Do you mean the "package shelf", under the rear window? E


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess. I need a replacement rear deck carpet where the 6x8 speaker would go.

Not sure if this is what I need
YearOne Online Shopping


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you have a rear speaker or defogger, then you should order a MESH REAR PACKAGE TRAY KIT....I am not too familiar with Year One....I usually use Performance Years for parts. The part # is RPI472 in the PY catalog or on their website. E


----------

